# Le scritte sui muri



## elena (9 Aprile 2011)

Goliardiche, anarchiche e rabbiose, ma anche poetiche, creative e tenerissime. Mi hanno sempre incuriosito le scritte sui muri, da Pompei ai giorni nostri. Scritte estemporanee, pensieri come cani sciolti, che si possono leggere ovunque. Oggi ne ho letta una, scritta a lapis sullo schienale del sedile di un treno, "voglio fare l'amore, quello vero che alla fine piangi e ci si leccano le lacrime". Mi è sembrata molto tenera. Come questa che ho trovato in rete:







A voi che effetto fanno le scritte sui muri?


----------



## xfactor (9 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Goliardiche, anarchiche e rabbiose, ma anche poetiche, creative e tenerissime. Mi hanno sempre incuriosito le scritte sui muri, da Pompei ai giorni nostri. Scritte estemporanee, pensieri come cani sciolti, che si possono leggere ovunque. Oggi ne ho letta una, scritta a lapis sullo schienale del sedile di un treno, "voglio fare l'amore, quello vero che alla fine piangi e ci si leccano le lacrime". Mi è sembrata molto tenera. Come questa che ho trovato in rete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei molto attenta, e questo mi piace di te lasciami del tempo!

Le scritte sul muro ? pENSO SIANO UNA PARTE DEL NOSTRO ....AMARE .... NEI CONFRONTI DELLA VITA!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Aprile 2011)

Per me le scritte sono specchio della società sommersa. Ogni tanto ci vado appositamente nei posti dove ci sono (muri, tavoli, alberi, cartelli, vetri, bus) e me le leggo tutte. Attraverso le scritte capisco meglio cosa vogliono comunicarci realmente i ragazzi: amore, leggerezza, gioia di vivere. Tutto il resto non conta.


----------



## Hirohito (10 Aprile 2011)




----------



## Buscopann (10 Aprile 2011)

Qualche anno fa il PdL voleva fare una legge che insaprisse le pene per chi venisse sorpreso a imbrattare i muri con le scritte. Bossi andò da lui e gli disse: " i muri non si toccano..i muri sono i libri del popolo". A me Bossi sta sulle balle, ma in quell'occasione gli avrei fatto 92 minuti di applausi! :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa il PdL voleva fare una legge che insaprisse le pene per chi venisse sorpreso a imbrattare i muri con le scritte. Bossi andò da lui e gli disse: " i muri non si toccano..i muri sono i libri del popolo". A me Bossi sta sulle balle, ma in quell'occasione gli avrei fatto 92 minuti di applausi! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Beh la dolcissima Aristocat...quella volta aprì un muretto per tradi eh?


----------



## aristocat (10 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh la dolcissima Aristocat...quella volta aprì un muretto per tradi eh?


Ahahaha... _Lui_, l'inimitabile TradiMuretto
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=913


----------



## elena (11 Aprile 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sei molto attenta, e questo mi piace di te lasciami del tempo!


Tempo de che? 
Invece sono molto distratta, ho fatto appena in tempo ad aprire un 3D che sono già rimasta indietro nella lettura di tutti gli altri...



aristocat ha detto:


> Ahahaha... _Lui_, l'inimitabile TradiMuretto
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=913


 I ragazzi del tradiMuretto? 

Quibbelqurz, Hirohito, Buscopann 

Rivolto a tutti: se vi è rimasta impressa qualche scritta interessante o curiosa o buffa, qui la si può condividere.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Aprile 2011)

Non è proprio un muretto, ma questa era mitica

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/10167259.jpg

Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Aprile 2011)

La scritta che mi ha fatto ridere di più era quella (in tedesco) su un muro grigio per tutta la lunghezza di 300 metri, dove la mattina passavano alle prime luci centinaia di operai:

grau ... grau ... grau ... 

Era così vero. Nelle giornate tipicamente grigie, la gente svogliata, e questo muro di cemento orrendo. La scritta è rimasta per molto tempo e ha fatto molto clamore. Se ne sono occupati diversi giornali, la TV e la radio.

Facevo parte di quei operai. Mi ha fatto pensare molto, e ho cambiato mestiere. Ma più che altro, ho cercato di produrre cose meno grigie


----------



## elena (11 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La scritta che mi ha fatto ridere di più era quella (in tedesco) su un muro grigio per tutta la lunghezza di 300 metri, dove la mattina passavano alle prime luci centinaia di operai:
> 
> grau ... grau ... grau ...
> 
> ...


The wall...quante cose mi hai fatto venire in mente...ecco quanto può fare una scritta e non solo...i muri servono a separare e a dividere, ma i muri possono anche essere abbattuti insieme a tutte le loro scritte. Forse quelle stesse scritte sono un invito, un monito per noi, per far sì che anche noi abbattiamo i nostri muri.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Aprile 2011)

questa fa tanta tenerezza


----------



## Amoremio (12 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa fa tanta tenerezza


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa fa tanta tenerezza


Bhe, è una vera frase di amore!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa fa tanta tenerezza


 io lo trovo spregevole, come trovare tanto vuoto ... però forse non capisco ...


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa fa tanta tenerezza


 tenerezza?????????


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Sotto casa della mia ex c'è scritto "Serena sei stupenda!" scritta da  uan sua amica. Ho avuto la tentazione di aggiungere "una" tra "Sei" e "stupenda" e "troia" alla fine!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sotto casa della mia ex c'è scritto "Serena sei stupenda!" scritta da uan sua amica. Ho avuto la tentazione di aggiungere "una" tra "Sei" e "stupenda" e "troia" alla fine!!! :mrgreen:


 Devi farlo ... le scritte sui muri vanno corrette se ti invitano a farlo.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Devi farlo ... le scritte sui muri vanno corrette se ti invitano a farlo.


Appena ho 10 ore di tempo lo faccio :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa fa tanta tenerezza


Quinti'....embe'???

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Aprile 2011)

Ma dai ragazzi...

il mio commento era ironico...

cacchio ma ancora non mi capite?????

ma come potete pensare che io - che sono la tenerezza personificata - possa trovare tenera una frase così???

va beh, vado a mangiare un po' di Nutella  iange:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma come potete pensare che io - che sono la tenerezza personificata - possa trovare tenera una frase così???
> 
> va beh, vado a mangiare un po' di Nutella  iange:


Quintina, no, sei la luridezza personificata, no??? mannaggia a te che devo correggerti!!!


----------



## elena (12 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> questa fa tanta tenerezza


Beh qui non ci sono muretti, muri o barriere da abbattere...:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (12 Aprile 2011)

Mah, per me son delle stronzate....

Però ammetto di aver avuto per lungo tempo la tentazione di andare a scrivere sul muro di casa di quel bastardo...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, per me son delle stronzate....
> 
> Però ammetto di aver avuto per lungo tempo la tentazione di andare a scrivere sul muro di casa di quel bastardo...



Sotto casa mia lo hanno fatto. Sotto le finestre di una, qualcuno, probabilmente l'amante lasciato, ha scritto "<CognomeDellaTizia> è una gran putt..." firmato "Anonimo".

Poi, non contento ha disegnato una specie di farfalla e in piccolo ci ha scritto..."Cornutazzo, bello questo tatuaggio che ha proprio sopra la......"






Per me il tipo era un fan di Stephen King e aveva appena letto Cujo :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sotto casa mia lo hanno fatto. Sotto le finestre di una, qualcuno, probabilmente l'amante lasciato, ha scritto "<CognomeDellaTizia> è una gran putt..." firmato "Anonimo".
> 
> Poi, non contento ha disegnato una specie di farfalla e in piccolo ci ha scritto..."Cornutazzo, bello questo tatuaggio che ha proprio sopra la......"
> 
> ...


Qusto uomo era un genio!!! Comunque Kid, potresti fare lo scherzetto al mini dotato!!!


----------



## elena (13 Aprile 2011)

*l'importante è essere chiari*

:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (14 Aprile 2011)

*ma...*



elena ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


cos'è, la stessa scrittura? :sonar:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> cos'è, la stessa scrittura? :sonar:


no, guarda le M e le A


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2011)

in questo modo si possono anche aprire chat sui muri:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in questo modo si possono anche aprire chat sui muri:singleeye:


e sospettare che tra gli utenti dei muri ci siano dei cloni :carneval:

libero dubbio in libero muro


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> :mrgreen:




:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## elena (25 Aprile 2011)




----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Purtroppo non dispongo di una foto, ma ricordo bene che tanti, tanti anni fa, in piena rivoluzione femminista, a Ferrara comparve una scritta su un muro con la quale alcune donne impegnate politicamente invocavano un cambiamento.

"LE DONNE DI FERRARA VOGLIONO L'APERTURA A SINISTRA!

Qualche uomo ferrarese il giorno dopo ebbe a rispondere sullo stesso muro:

"AGLI UOMNI DI FERRARA STA BENE DOV'E'"


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Aprile 2011)

Dimenticavo: Grazie Elena, bel 3d :up:


----------



## elena (29 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: Grazie Elena, bel 3d :up:


Prego Alce, non c'è di che 




Trovata sul web:

LA CASA E' UN DIRITTO
LA ASAC E' IL ROVESCIO

botta e risposta su un muro vicino alla Mensa di via dei Martiri a Pisa


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

Eheheheheheheheheeh...
La scritta più tenera...eheheheheheheeeh...
Vedere una cubitale dichiarazione d'amore dedicata alla figlia di amici...chiederne conto a lei...e scoprire che lei lo sa e ne va fiera, mentre la madre non sa nulla...eheheheheehehehe...e pensare al colpo che verrà alla madre quando passerà davanti a quel muro...

Poi ok...


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)

:carneval:


----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)




----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)




----------



## elena (18 Maggio 2011)




----------



## elena (28 Maggio 2011)

In un bagno pubblico a pagamento

PAGARE PER PISCIARE?
MA ANDATE UN PO' A CAGARE


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2011)

La velocità è una virtù che genera un vizio che è la fretta.


----------



## elena (1 Giugno 2011)




----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


>


 
'Sti cazz' e graffitari der passato n'han fatti di danni eh! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (2 Giugno 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 'Sti cazz' e graffitari der passato n'han fatti di danni eh! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oh yeah! :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (5 Giugno 2011)

:up:


----------



## Match Point (15 Giugno 2011)

a me hasempre fatto ridere questa :rotfl:


----------

